# Greetings from Merseyside



## SuperOvo (Nov 24, 2020)

MM from Merseyside here! Pleased to meet you all ∴


----------



## Scoops (Nov 24, 2020)

Greetings from the other side of the Mersey. Province of Cheshire

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nguyen hong Tho (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I am from HCM, Viet Nam.  

How to become the staff freemason in Vietnam?  
Best regards.


----------



## Winter (Nov 24, 2020)

Freemasonry is never welcome in communist countries. It looks like Saigon Lodge closed in 1975 and now meets in the Philippines.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 24, 2020)

Greetings from the Freemasons' Forum in England


----------



## Nguyen hong Tho (Nov 24, 2020)

Greetings from the new members from Vietnam.


----------



## TonyT2020 (Nov 26, 2020)

SuperOvo said:


> MM from Merseyside here! Pleased to meet you all ∴


Salutations and welcome Bro.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2020)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Alfie Conn (Jul 15, 2022)

SuperOvo said:


> MM from Merseyside here! Pleased to meet you all ∴


Everton or Liverpool?


----------



## coachn (Jul 15, 2022)

Alfie Conn said:


> Everton or Liverpool?


----------

